# Old Man Yells At Cloud: Clapton Revisited



## crann (May 10, 2014)

First off, these guys (Casino Guitars) are creating great guitar content IMO. This is the closest to what I would call a guitar "podcast" that I would listen to. A wide range of topics they cover, mostly about the guitar biz and behind the scenes of owning a guitar store.

On to today's menu: Old (rich) folks writing protest songs. I hadn't considered the general thesis they're putting out, namely that protest songs are historically young disenfranchised people rebelling against the system. The Vietnam War being a prime example (What's going on, Blowin in the Wind, What are you fighting for, Bring 'em home, Fortunate Son etc). The young folks of today are far more passionately opposed to inequality (racial, monetary, gender etc) than pandemic overreach. So, what are your thoughts? Is the protest song a young man's (/woman's) game?


----------



## Hopalong (Aug 30, 2021)

I like Eric as a guitar player


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Hopalong said:


> I like Eric as a guitar player


100%. He was a key influence on me in my formative guitar years. From the woman tone, gear choice, phrasing and vibrato. He's is without a doubt an all-time great, Mount Rushmore guitarist. But those facts do not put him above criticism, in fact I think it makes me more critical of his work because I revere him so much. This isn't so much against his views (which I oppose) or the song itself (a bad song IMO) but the idea of a protest song and how impactful it is for a super rich older musicians to write.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I think the difference is the subject matter, not the age of the artist. The songs you mention are a protest against a system that chewed up young men and spit them out after getting bits blown off in a part of the world they'd never heard of. Clapton is protesting a small piece of cloth on his face and a vaccination. One is a wild cry of justified rage at inequity, the other is an old man whining at mild inconvenience.

Clapton is, and always has been, an abhorrent prick. The movement Rock Against Racism that was so big and so necessary in 80s Britain started specifically as a rebuttal to Clapton. Him writing a song as self absorbed as this is no surprise.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

"...The young folks of today are far more passionately opposed to inequality (racial, monetary, gender etc) than pandemic overreach. So, what are your thoughts? Is the protest song a young man's (/woman's) game?"

ya, with time you become disenchanted, realizing that youre "just one man...".
Its hard to have fire in the belly when its full of food.
then you have kids or whatever, and you see the world differently.
Young people make the best warriors whether on the battlefield or music studio, because its so easy for them to get riled up, have tunnel vision for their cause and they have so much energy for it.
And I think with time, you see how complicated situations are, various POV's etc. so you cant approach them as one-dimensionally as you did when you were younger.

I wonder if the recording industry also stifles older artists expression somewhat..."...change these words, MickorEric we need to get this played on the contemporary stations during the morning drive when the soccer moms are taking their kids to school". "Lil Kanye" or whatever up and coming rapper for example, isnt held to the same constraints. They have to "evolve"/grow up musically....they cant really do what got them there in the first place. U2 singing about wealth inequality would be very disingenuous now. Noone wants to be preached at/made to feel guilty about their paycheck by someone worth 100's of millions of dollars.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I tried to watch the video as it seemed like the content would be really interesting (based on the OPs description). The truth is I couldn't tolerate the constant attempts at humour (which I found woeful) and digressions. That being said, it is a really good topic for discussion.

I think as musicians get older and richer, some songs just seem off.
1) Iggy Pop singing "Sweet Sixteen" today is downright creepy.
2) The Barenaked Ladies singing "If I had a Million Dollars" became weird really fast.
As for the topic at hand, protest songs specifically, I have no issue with them and who sings them as long as they come from a genuine place. I also believe it is crucial that people protest things that don't directly affect them. For example, it's an unfair burden to ask the racially oppressed to be the ones solely responsible for pointing out racism in their art.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

DeeTee said:


> The movement Rock Against Racism that was so big and so necessary in 80s Britain started specifically as a rebuttal to Clapton.


I had no idea about all this old Clapton baggage. Someone posted the 70's "foreigners get out" rant and I didn't really know how to feel about it. Hard to reconcile those views with his liberal use of a musical style (blues) that began as slaves (foreigners in a sense) wanting equality/liberation.


Diablo said:


> ya, with time you become disenchanted, realizing that youre "just one man...".


In some cases, absolutely. I also think there's an element of being set in one's ways. For instance, a radical/progressive belief in your 20's is probably a conservative view by the time you're 80.


isoneedacoffee said:


> For example, it's an unfair burden to ask the racially oppressed to be the ones solely responsible for pointing out racism in their art.


I can't disagree with the use of "unfair" but the miserable artist or "The Sylvia Plath Effect" has shown that great art is often associated with significant trauma. I think it would be weird if only artists of the dominate culture wrote about racism/oppression and no one from the opposed group did.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I think protest songs are great. That one sucks because he is protesting an inconvenience. Age has nothing to do with it. The song and what it’s about is what is important. If he would have written a song about climate change, racism, pointless wars etc. we wouldn’t be having this debate.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> The truth is I couldn't tolerate the constant attempts at humour (which I found woeful) and digressions.


As an aside, the first few minutes have a different energy than when they get into the topic. I think the use of humour is to try and tackle a delicate topic, especially one aimed at a legend in their field. They'll still likely lose a few customers over this I think.


Kerry Brown said:


> If he would have written a song about climate change, racism, pointless wars etc.


As you said, ironically this is getting far more traction because people feel the content is "fluff" rather than a serious narrative.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I tried to watch the video as it seemed like the content would be really interesting (based on the OPs description). The truth is I couldn't tolerate the constant attempts at humour (which I found woeful) and digressions. That being said, it is a really good topic for discussion.
> 
> I think as musicians get older and richer, some songs just seem off.
> 1) Iggy Pop singing "Sweet Sixteen" today is downright creepy.
> ...


And Paul McCartney singing "When I'm 64" is now a sci-fi tune about time travel.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I would argue that a good protest song can come from anyone at any age. Yes, the young often have a belly full of fire that tends to die down as you age. But the flip side is, as you get older you realize time is not on your side. That has made me more passionate and active in the causes I care about; I'd like to see things get better before I leave this blue marble. And I've written a couple of protest songs that were well received (or that's what I was told).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nbs2005 said:


> I would argue that a good protest song can come from anyone at any age. Yes, the young often have a belly full of fire that tends to die down as you age. But the flip side is, as you get older you realize time is not on your side. That has made me more passionate and active in the causes I care about; I'd like to see things get better before I leave this blue marble. And I've written a couple of protest songs that were well received (or that's what I was told).


Many of Leonard Cohen's "protest" songs were written after he was 70. And hearing a greying Pete Seeger sing "Waist Deep in the Big Muddy" could easily set your blood to boil. 

The quality of protest anger changes with age, becoming more of a searing disappointment than enraged frustration. After one has lived through enough history, you tend to view things through the lens of "Don't you ever learn?". Younger singers have every right to be angered by things they see and experience, but that sense of " It turned out badly the first, second, and third times. Why are we going through this again?", is largely missing from their protest.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

mhammer said:


> becoming more of a searing disappointment than enraged frustration


Well put


laristotle said:


> Not knowing what the heck's happening with your body is not what I would call an inconvenience. IMO


Fair play, but I'm trying to keep this more about protest songs rather than Clapton's specific experience.


nbs2005 said:


> That has made me more passionate and active in the causes I care about


That's great to hear. I think I'm in my "unapologetic apathy" phase of life but who knows where time will take me.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I like Clapton as a musician, I'll wait for the instrumental version to come out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarT said:


> I like Clapton as a musician, I'll wait for the instrumental version to come out.


Favourite comedy bit fromthe '70s was from Franklin Ajaye. "Did you hear that new single from James Brown. It goes 'Hah! Yeah! ungh!! Good God!'....and the flip side is the instrumental version".


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

crann said:


> Hard to reconcile those views with his liberal use of a musical style (blues) that began as slaves (foreigners in a sense) wanting equality/liberation.


Curiosity got the best of me and I was just watching the video for Clapton's "Stand and Deliver". 





Here's the line that caught my attention: "Do you want be a free man, or do you want to be a slave." Then he continues talking about being in chains and such. Nice touch Clapton! Equating wearing a mask and getting vaccinated with being a slave in chains... while simultaneously performing music that shares these origins.

I've seen the guy play live twice. I even talked on the phone with him many years ago (weird story). He's a mediocre singer, an incredible guitarist and a complete douche-bag.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> He's a mediocre singer, an incredible guitarist and a complete douche-bag.


My first concert experience was in 2004 at the ripe age of 16 seeing Eric touring for the Me and Mr. Johnson album. Great concert, I think he's a pretty good singer and absolute killer on the guitar. If he had asked all foreigners to raise their hands and leave, I probably would have raised my hand and obediently walked out lol. Still have a soft spot for him though.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

peace sells...but who's buying?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HighNoon said:


> And what's a protest song?
> 
> 'What's Going On' by Marvin....we got to find someway to bring some love in to the world today....Yup, we could use more love.


That whole album was protest music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> peace sells...but who's buying?


I will. Silly video (was it shot in Vancouver?) but the song and sentiment holds up extremely well.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

HighNoon said:


> Another whine fest about Clapton. He's a racist because of something he said in the 70's.....whine....he should protest about something important like climate change.....whine....he's an anti-vaxxer, even though he got the jabs and is singing about his personal experience....whine.....I don't like his tone....whine.....well you're whining about someone else whining.....whine. Must be happy hour somewhere in the world where they're not wearing a diaper on their face....Whine.


Of all the posts thus far, that sir is the whiniest!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Right or wrong, how can you expect artists to NOT express themselves if something is important to them?

Why do you care what he has to say on ANY matter?


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

From "The Nib" this morning.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cringeworthy. 

Oh, he's so oppressed.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Of all the posts thus far, that sir is the whiniest!


That was the idea.....


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

HighNoon said:


> Another whine fest about Clapton.


I'm going to assume you didn't read the first post, topic was about protest songs and whether or not an aged affluent musician can be taken seriously in that forum. If you want to zero in on Clapton be my guest. I like Clapton, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't like me for a variety of reasons though. 

One thing we can all agree on: "...." is best used sparingly.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

crann said:


> I'm going to assume you didn't read the first post, topic was about protest songs and whether or not an aged affluent musician can be taken seriously in that forum. If you want to zero in on Clapton be my guest. I like Clapton, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't like me for a variety of reasons though.
> 
> One thing we can all agree on: "...." is best used sparingly.


And after that little rant, I went into a dialectic on protest songs to stay on point.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Well I for one am deeply shocked we are into the second page on a Clapton themed thread and @Always12AM hasn't added his $0.02. 

I'll wait... 

C'mon Buddy, I'm _counting_ on you.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

HighNoon said:


> And after that little rant, I went into a dialectic on protest songs to stay on point.


There he is! I find this to be a much more approachable posting style than the other, but I enjoyed both. Defining terms in any discussion is important. Protest song is probably more accurately termed "Political Protest Song" and carries the sentiment of a larger social movement. Mostly lifted from the wiki article, which is a great read by the way. And because art is subject to interpretation, I guess we could circle "what is and what isn't" 50 times. At this point I'm fairly skeptical of any medium that takes a hardline political stance because it's the easiest way to guarantee an audience. I said this in the Mick Jagger Dave Grohl thread about their song "Eazy Sleazy" (also lockdown related, possibly sarcastic, possibly not?) that I find it disingenuous when rockstars complain about their lives. 

Perhaps my takeaway is that younger unknown musicians get a pass on subject matter because they can play the "everyman" while established acts have lost that anonymity.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> I will. Silly video (was it shot in Vancouver?) but the song and sentiment holds up extremely well.


Cool tune.
I was referencing this;






_What do you mean, "I don't believe in God"?
I talk to him everyday
What do you mean, "I don't support your system"?
I go to court when I have to
What do you mean, "I can't get to work on time"?
Got nothing better to do
And, what do you mean, "I don't pay my bills"?
Why do you think I'm broke? Huh?

If there's a new way
Oh, I'll be the first in line
But it better work this time

What do you mean, "I hurt your feelings"?
I didn't know you had any feelings
What do you mean, "I ain't kind"?
Just not your kind
What do you mean, "I couldn't be the President
Of the United States of America"?
Tell me something, it's still "We the people" right?

If there's a new way
Oh, I'll be the first in line
But it better work this time

Can you put a price on peace?_


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is a protest song. It has been covered by many but the feeling in version always hits me in the gut.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

*


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> This is a protest song. It has been covered by many but the feeling in version always hits me in the gut.


Ah Nina....what a singer....such a powerhouse. If I remember right, that song was written by a Jew...I guess they know a few things about persecution. Back then, there was a lot of discussion about a wide range of topics....war, civil rights, women's rights, all kinds of spiritual awakening, changing societies for good and bad. Not always polite, sometimes heated (a riot then, still looks like a riot today), but there were conversations. Now not so much with mass censorship, media control, government surveillance, and the accumulation of data that regulates every piece of our lives. Trying times indeed.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just dropped in to say that it's refreshing to see a thread with a little meat on it's bones here from time to time


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Protests songs are usually about political stuff.

Are you all in here allowed to talk about that kinda thing anymore.

This thread might need to be moved.


----------



## eveready (Nov 29, 2009)

Eric Clapton is Dog


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You goons are doing your best to try and shut the thread down.

Same crowd that couldn't keep that crap out of the main forum when you still had your little bitchfest playground.
Who are the snowflakes again?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> Well I for one am deeply shocked we are into the second page on a Clapton themed thread and @Always12AM hasn't added his $0.02.
> 
> I'll wait...
> 
> C'mon Buddy, I'm _counting_ on you.


The only different between Eric Clapton and a bag of shit is the bag lol.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

HighNoon said:


> Ah Nina....what a singer....such a powerhouse. If I remember right, that song was written by a Jew...I guess they know a few things about persecution. Back then, there was a lot of discussion about a wide range of topics....war, civil rights, women's rights, all kinds of spiritual awakening, changing societies for good and bad. Not always polite, sometimes heated (a riot then, still looks like a riot today), but there were conversations. Now not so much with mass censorship, media control, government surveillance, and the accumulation of data that regulates every piece of our lives. Trying times indeed.


It was first a poem called Bitter Fruit by Abel Meeropol. He later wrote the music and it was recorded by Billie Holliday in 1939. I like Nina’s version best.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Kerry Brown said:


> It was first a poem called Bitter Fruit by Abel Meeropol. He later wrote the music and it was recorded by Billie Holliday in 1939. I like Nina’s version best.


One hell of a song.
Billie Holliday had the voice of an angel and woild probably drink and punch any one of us under the table.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> You goons are doing your best to try and shut the thread down.


I see that one of the old stock goons has just been banned likely due to his posts in this thread. You should make a list of people who you think should be banned and submit it to the admins for consideration. It would be the right thing for you to do.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> I see that one of the old stock goons has just been banned likely due to his posts in this thread. You should make a list of people who you think should be banned and submit it to the admins for consideration. It would be the right thing for you to do.


Keep posting political BS. Don't you clowns have another playground to whine in?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Keep posting political BS. Don't you clowns have another playground to whine in?


I’m not posting anything political I’m just telling you to quit whining and do something about having the people you regard as clowns removed from the board. It’s the only way to solve that problem. So do something or shut up about it. Ratting people out should be pretty easy for you so get on it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> I’m not posting anything political I’m just telling you to quit whining and do something about having the people you regard as clowns removed from the board. It’s the only way to solve that problem. So do something or shut up about it. Ratting people out should be pretty easy for you so get on it.


I'm trying to decipher your post, are you drunk?

It's not my call to bounce anyone from the forum, so you're barking up the wrong tree.

Always playing the victim, blaming others for your own actions. Smarten up, it's that simple.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> … Always playing the victim, blaming others for your own actions.


Sounds like you’ve been reading too many newspapers.

But seriously, if you have issues with people on here and you don’t like what they say then complain to the owners about it. It’s the only way you can put an end to them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Sounds like you’ve been reading too many newspapers.
> 
> But seriously, if you have issues with people on here and you don’t like what they say then complain to the owners about it. It’s the only way you can put an end to them.


Who asled you? Do you think that I really give a shit what you think?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Do you think that I really give a shit what you think?


Brilliant response.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Wardo said:


> Brilliant response.


Well I don't. 

I didn't make the rules and some people just can't seem to follow them, not my problem.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This topic got me thinking...what other changes do songwriters go through as they age?

Blatant sexuality, maybe? Would motley crue, poison, ted Nugent and bonjovi write as crudely sexual lyrics in their 50's that they did in their 20's? that likely gets tiresome after awhile. And having daughters gives you an entirely different perspective.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Diablo said:


> This topic got me thinking...what other changes do songwriters go through as they age?
> 
> Blatant sexuality, maybe? Would motley crue, poison, ted Nugent and bonjovi write as crudely sexual lyrics in their 50's that they did in their 20's? that likely gets tiresome after awhile. And having daughters gives you an entirely different perspective.


The crue probably would...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Protests songs are usually about political stuff.
> 
> Are you all in here allowed to talk about that kinda thing anymore.
> 
> This thread might need to be moved.


Moved to where? They moaned and cried until the political section got shut down.

I guess this section is where the non-political political stuff gets discussed now.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sulphur said:


> You goons are doing your best to try and shut the thread down.


What's good for the goose.........................




> Same crowd that couldn't keep that crap out of the main forum when you still had your little bitchfest playground.
> Who are the snowflakes again?


The folks who hung out in the political section didn't bring that stuff out here - the ones who cried about politics being discussed in a private section of the forum were the ones who brought it out here. We had somewhere to talk about that stuff, we didn't need to bring it out here. We just got blamed by the people who actually did it because they couldn't grasp that they were, in fact, the ones doing it. Kind of like little Justine slagging Conservative candidates for not being vaccinated when candidates in his party aren't vaccinated either.


----------



## benum47 (Oct 13, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I will. Silly video (was it shot in Vancouver?) but the song and sentiment holds up extremely well.


I've always loved the early Elvis C stuff. Pete Thomas on drums - I still love his snare sound (piccolo snare?). Bruce Thomas on bass is also always choice. An underrated album by Elvis C many years later was "Brutal Youth" - kind of a Attractions reunion (although without Bruce I think). This is a killer track from it:


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

God gave Eric Clapton the voice that he did so that even the blind may hate him.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> The only different between Eric Clapton and a bag of shit is the bag lol.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> This topic got me thinking...what other changes do songwriters go through as they age?
> 
> Blatant sexuality, maybe? Would motley crue, poison, ted Nugent and bonjovi write as crudely sexual lyrics in their 50's that they did in their 20's? that likely gets tiresome after awhile. And having daughters gives you an entirely different perspective.


I know that Winger, when performing "Seventeen" these days, change the chorus to "She's only thirty fiiiiive...."


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> This topic got me thinking...what other changes do songwriters go through as they age?
> 
> Blatant sexuality, maybe? Would motley crue, poison, ted Nugent and bonjovi write as crudely sexual lyrics in their 50's that they did in their 20's? that likely gets tiresome after awhile. And having daughters gives you an entirely different perspective.


I'd agree for the most part, except the rather odd 2000 release "_Two Against Nature_" from Steely Dan and the lead single "_Cousin Dupree_" in where he describes his... um.. _fondness_ for his cousin Denise.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I'd agree for the most part, except the rather odd 2000 release "_Two Against Nature_" from Steely Dan and the lead single "_Cousin Dupree_" in where he describes his... um.. _fondness_ for his cousin Denise.


Except that Fagen and Becker cast him as a pedophile creep, rather than a lucky guy. You'll recall they also wrote "Hey Nineteen", whose reconsidered attitude towards a sweet young *legal* thing was "what the hell was I even thinking?".


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Except that Fagen and Becker cast him as a pedophile creep, rather than a lucky guy. You'll recall they also wrote "Hey Nineteen", whose reconsidered attitude towards a sweet young *legal* thing was "what the hell was I even thinking?".


All true... just an odd topic for that point in their career. In my opinion anyway, but then I've never been much of a Steely Dan fan.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I'd agree for the most part, except the rather odd 2000 release "_Two Against Nature_" from Steely Dan and the lead single "_Cousin Dupree_" in where he describes his... um.. _fondness_ for his cousin Denise.


Im not familiar with them
But those titles...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> God gave Eric Clapton the voice that he did so that even the blind may hate him.











wow, someone who dislikes EC more than me.

TBH, I dont hate him....I just think hes one of the most overrated musicians of all time. If he wasnt propped up on the greatest guitarist throne the way he is, he wouldnt bother me. I'd say the same about Jeff Beck except I think hes better than EC (still a douchebag though). I just dont get the whole British blues thing. And a nickname like "slowhand" for a guitarist is, laughable. I'd want to be called that as a guitarist, as much as I'd want to be called "creampuff" if I was a hockey player.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Clapton. Not EVERYTHING though, and certainly not this new one. I didn't like the Unplugged album, I thought the original Layla was much better for instance. He did have some great performances, he did influence a lot of players, he has (had?) the chops, he was part of a few great bands and had a remarkable solo career. Back to his "protest" song...perhaps he isn't considering that part of his experience may be due to self inflicted abuse over many years. He's not a doctor or scientist, neither am I, but his issues probably don't even have statistical relevance. I'm sure there are a few people who will jump all over it as evidence for their arguement, even though 1 case does not even register on the radar as proof of anything. The same as that spewer Tucker Carlson can rant against the vax all he wants while being vaccinated (Fox company policy) and rant against vax passports even though Fox has that tracking in place within the company also. 

Yeah, an old dude shouting at clouds. If you like the song, fine. If you don't, that's fine too. It's not to my taste, but neither are a lot of other tunes. I have buttons that turn things on and off and switch channels. Easy solution.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> View attachment 378246
> 
> wow, someone who dislikes EC more than me.
> 
> TBH, I dont hate him....I just think hes one of the most overrated musicians of all time. If he wasnt propped up on the greatest guitarist throne the way he is, he wouldnt bother me. I'd say the same about Jeff Beck except I think hes better than EC (still a douchebag though). I just dont get the whole British blues thing. And a nickname like "slowhand" for a guitarist is, laughable. I'd want to be called that as a guitarist, as much as I'd want to be called "creampuff" if I was a hockey player.


Out of all the "British Blues Gods" I like Beck the absolute least. Especially while he was in that vein. The liner notes on the back of JBG's "_Truth_" are enough to make you hate him and throw up. I will (however) tip my hat to him only in the sense that he is the only guy out of that group of guitarists that grew and evolved. The stuff he has done post Yardbirds, JBG is at least different than his contemporaries. I don't like it much, but he didn't just rest on his old tricks. So credit there... (_Jeff Beck's Guitar Shop_ is absolute tripe! Should have been called_ "Tony Hymas's Keyboard Shop" _with the amount of synths on it)

A few different theories as to the Slowhand nickname. One is that it was an opposite. Like calling a fat guy "Tiny". Another one I read was it had to do with how long it took him to change a string. Apparently back in the day, he played a light gauge string, and he did not carry a backup axe, so when they had to stop the song for him to swap out a string it took him forever to do it. Again, I don't have definitive proof of either one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

colchar said:


> What's good for the goose.........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call bullshit on that, you just brought up poitical BS in this post ffs. You proved my point.

It was brought up in here before, and it was all of you guys that had a place to discuss those topics but couldn't help yourselves to drag it into the main forum anyway.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Boys, boys, *BOYS!!!* Simmer *down*, or I'm going to have to send you to your rooms without any dinner.

Is Mr. Clapton a pretty decent player? Yes. Many is the time I wished I could do some of the things he did. Is he much of a songwriter? Once in a while, but primarily when it comes to matters of male-female relationships. Does he have a track record of either songwriting competence or simple song choice when it comes to matters of social commentary? Nah. I think that's enough of a critique. Everything else is principally a matter of P.R. and how social media works.

Every once in a blue moon, an entertainer will provide comment on a social issue that I find to be an interesting perspective, informative and motivating. Most of the time, though, they're simply angry or enthusiastic about the same things everyone is _already_ angry or enthusiastic about; so, aesthetically interesting, but largely redundant as an opinion.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Boys, boys, *BOYS!!!* Simmer *down*, or I'm going to have to send you to your rooms without any dinner.
> 
> Every once in a blue moon, an entertainer will provide comment on a social issue that I find to be an interesting perspective, informative and motivating. Most of the time, though, they're simply angry or enthusiastic about the same things everyone is _already_ angry or enthusiastic about; so, aesthetically interesting, but largely redundant as an opinion.


Or, Mr. Clapton realizes he has a dwindling audience and thinks that if he can become a lightening rod for the millions of anti-vaxxers in the world then he'll be important once again and have a new fan base for his music.  

It was my first thought. I think it's very hard for people who were once "somebody" to become "nobody".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> It was my first thought. I think it's very hard for people who were once "somebody" to become "nobody".


To some extent. But I think there are a lot of "somebodies" who yearn to be a "nobody.", if only so that they can stand by the cooler at a Baskin-Robbins and ask for a taste of this or that so that can decide what they want a cone of, or to simply finish a restaurant meal in peace. I'm sure the money and adulation are nice, but at a certain point you want the adoring public to back off a bit. As for Mr. C, I doubt he produced the video or was staying up late to upload the video to his Youtube channel. We shouldn't blame him for what is likely the work of a lot of enablers.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

It's a sad attempt at becoming relevant again, but at least he isn't openly preaching racism anymore.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I could never get how he was supposed to be a blues player.

Johnny Winter was a bluesman and he had a great voice; clapton not so much.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> To some extent. But I think there are a lot of "somebodies" who yearn to be a "nobody.", if only so that they can stand by the cooler at a Baskin-Robbins and ask for a taste of this or that so that can decide what they want a cone of, or to simply finish a restaurant meal in peace. I'm sure the money and adulation are nice, but at a certain point you want the adoring public to back off a bit. As for Mr. C, I doubt he produced the video or was staying up late to upload the video to his Youtube channel. We shouldn't blame him for what is likely the work of a lot of enablers.


I dont know if they want to be a nobody for very long....bc if they really did, theres an easy way....retire. After awhile, you'll be forgotten.
There was a site where Starbucks employees would post stories of celebs they saw and how they behaved, tipped etc.
I'll always remember one of Ben Affleck (pre-Batman)...apparently he would hang around a SB on most days of the week, hiding behind a newspaper, but constantly peeking up to see if someone was looking at him (when they werent), in an almost hopeful way. Its a love- hate relationship with fame. Most people that get into that line of work crave attention...but they want it on their terms, which is impossible ie to be loved when a new movie comes out, but then ignored otherwise until the next payday project.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I dont know if they want to be a nobody for very long....bc if they really did, theres an easy way....retire. After awhile, you'll be forgotten.
> There was a site where Starbucks employees would post stories of celebs they saw and how they behaved, tipped etc.
> I'll always remember one of Ben Affleck (pre-Batman)...apparently he would hang around a SB on most days of the week, hiding behind a newspaper, but constantly peeking up to see if someone was looking at him (when they werent), in an almost hopeful way. Its a love- hate relationship with fame. Most people that get into that line of work crave attention...but they want it on their terms, which is impossible ie to be loved when a new movie comes out, but then ignored otherwise until the next payday project.


Do you know that episode/scene of_ Seinfeld_ in which Jerry and Elaine have both been celibate for a little longer than they would like, and discuss having sex and still being able to maintain their normal friendship. Jerry is gesticulating with his arms about having "that" (motions to bedroom) with "this" (gestures to Elaine on the couch suggesting friendly conversation). I suspect there are many in the celebrity category who also want to have the "this" (being able to have all the advantages of a normal life) with the "that" (the adulation and perks of stardom).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I dont know if they want to be a nobody for very long....bc if they really did, theres an easy way....retire. After awhile, you'll be forgotten.
> There was a site where Starbucks employees would post stories of celebs they saw and how they behaved, tipped etc.
> I'll always remember one of Ben Affleck (pre-Batman)...apparently he would hang around a SB on most days of the week, hiding behind a newspaper, but constantly peeking up to see if someone was looking at him (when they werent), in an almost hopeful way. Its a love- hate relationship with fame. Most people that get into that line of work crave attention...but they want it on their terms, which is impossible ie to be loved when a new movie comes out, but then ignored otherwise until the next payday project.


There are those than can do this. Lots of times I'll read an Obit and think "Man, I haven't thought about that guy in years. He was great."


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I was just watching the video for Clapton's "Stand and Deliver".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clapton should be more responsible .... He going " Clint Eastwood / Rosanne Barr crazy " ..... Considering that millions have died from this Pandemic.

If he was American, he would have supported Donald Trump ( PrimaDonald ).


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

First of all, I can't watch those two clowns from Casino Guitars. They annoy me no end, particularly the one with the bad hair. Similarly, I can't watch the Anderton's videos because the two participants are silly idiots.

I gave up on Clapton long ago, although his playing through the _Layla_ album has always been a favorite of mine, but his solo stuff, meh. I don't want to hear pop crap like "Wonderful Tonight" anymore._ From The Cradle_ was a return to form, and the Robert Johnson records he did were good, but otherwise, no thank you.

His anti-vax opinions are pointless and do nothing more than make him sound like an angry old man. He ought to keep his mouth shut, along with that other curmudgeon, Van Morrison.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Clapton has been at the top of the food chain for a long long time, and at 77, still playing his music to appreciative listeners around the world. Kudos to his longevity and staying in the mix.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I’ve always been a fan. I’ve seen him live in the 70’s, 80’s, 90,’s, 00’s and 10’s. I hoped I would see him one more time to make six decades, but I don’t know if I will get a chance anymore. I could do without the anti vax stuff.


----------

